# GRIZZLY G1004 A ?



## madmodifier (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I just seen this pop up on craigslist today. I have searched the forum but did not find much on the way of information of this machine. Any comment? Seems to me like it might be a pretty good price with all of the tooling. I need a small enough machine that I can get it in to my basement.

Thanks,
Ben

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/4318585213.html


----------



## drs23 (Feb 6, 2014)

madmodifier said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just seen this pop up on craigslist today. I have searched the forum but did not find much on the way of information of this machine. Any comment? Seems to me like it might be a pretty good price with all of the tooling. I need a small enough machine that I can get it in to my basement.
> 
> ...



I'm not qualified to comment on the mill but I'm very pleased with my Grizzly G4003G lathe. You won't have any issues getting replacement parts as they're top notch when it comes to replacement parts (as long as they're in stock).

Seems like you're buying the tooling and he's throwing the mill in. That's a boatload of tooling!


----------



## Pacer (Feb 6, 2014)

That is the 'big brother' of the Clausing 8520 clone generally referred to as the 6x26. The 6x26 had a couple glaring faults being the "6" in 6x26 and the small 15" space from spindle to table - this version made some big strides to correct them. 

Aside from those couple faults, the mill was quite a nice mill (I had one), so what with the very nice assortment of tooling and the background of the popular Clausing heritage, that price is not bad at all (seems as tho Grizzs price was something over 3 grand for the bare mill)

I dont think you could go very wrong on that --- especially if you could get them off that price a bit)


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 6, 2014)

If you can get it where you need it jump on it. The tooling is worth what he is asking for the pac.


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 7, 2014)

I have sent email's (only contact method). Thanks All. Hopefully he responds!


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 7, 2014)

Well looks like it has been sold. Did you get it?


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 7, 2014)

AWWW CRAP! No I did not even get a response.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 26, 2016)

Does anyone remember what the price was?
There is a G1004 that just got posted in CL that looks to have a lot of tooling.


----------

